# How much honey from a Medium Frame?



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

The standard, I believe, is a quart per medium frame.

Ed


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

That's right. I average 3lb per medium frame.


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks guys! Next time I will have the answer.


----------

